# Programm von Handy zu Handy weitergeben(NOKIA N70)



## luke86 (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor einer woche angefangen mich mit programmierung für Mobile-Endgeräte zu beschäftigen.
Ich hab eine testapplikation geschrieben (ein simpler Euro umrechner) die auch auf meinem handy problemlos läuft.

Nun wollte ich aber meinen Freunden dieses Programm auch senden, jedoch schreibt mir mein handy beim versuch das Programm weiterzugeben immer "Geschützte objekte können nicht weitergegeben werden". Ich hab hier die option zu wählen ob ich das Programm über Bluetooth oder über Multimedia weitergeben möchte, aber egal welche Option ich wähle, ich bekomm immer die gleiche meldung.

Bei geschützten Programmen wie Spielen die ich von einem Anbieter erworben habe kann ich ja verstehen, dass ich die nicht weitergeben darf, aber wenn ich selbst ein Programm schreibe müsste ich doch die möglichkeit haben das Programm weiterzugeben oder?

Zu meinem Handy:
Nokia N70 (T-Mobile Austria)
Symbian OS (7.1?), S 60 Platform

IDE: Netbeans mit dem Mobiletoolkit von sun (ich glaub v1.0.42)

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen, ich bin mir leider nicht sicher ob das Problem mit einer generellen Sperre zusammenhängt oder ob ich vielleicht nur etwas an der Manifest anpassen muss oder ein Zertifikat hinzufügen muss um mein Programm weitergeben zu können.

mfg
luke


----------



## Cardmaster (23. Dez 2007)

Ist normal, dass du bereits installierte Programm nicht weiter geben kannst. Das ist bei meinem Motorola genauso. Hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Software-Rechten zu tun. Die einzige Möglichkeit meines Erachtens nach ein Prog via Handy weiter geben zu können ist die Datei einfach in den Speicher zu kopieren, nicht installierte Sachen versuchen zu kopieren.


----------



## Blizz (12. Feb 2008)

das ist egal, ich persönlich kann die .jar dateien auf das handy/speicherkarte ziehen, versenden kann ich s aber trozdem nicht!


----------



## Backwardsman (13. Feb 2008)

die zeiten in denen man Euro noch in D-Mark umrechnet (und umgekehrt) sind doch eh vorbei! ;-) --> alles 1:1


... funktioniert denn das versenden von anderen dateien? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man z.b. eine mp3-datei versenden kann aber jar- und jad-dateien nicht!?


----------

